# *heads up* my dock ruined my tf300



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Just a little heads up here for anyone who is getting a new tablet with dock. When I connected the dock to the tablet it made a crunching sound. When I removed the tablet, I noticed there was a small crack just below the display. Upon further inspection, I noticed that a screw inside the docking port on the keyboard wasn't screwed in all the way. This was the cause of the damage. In less than a day, the crack as grown vertically across the entire screen. Fortunately, a replacement tablet and dock is on it's way. I just wanted to inform everyone so they could inspect the dock before using it.


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Ouch....glad Asus or whoever is stepping up and getting you replacements.

Good looking out though.


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

It was Amazon who is replacing it. I was surprised too. New dock and tablet.


----------



## ESTK921 (May 12, 2012)

Damn, I just got my dock today. This just made me worried. I mean, Im typing on it now....uh...f


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

I thought I'd add that my new tablet and keyboard was shipped out the very next day, and all is well. This is my first tablet so I don't have anything to personally compare it to, but I love this thing. My GNexus spends way more time just sitting here.


----------

